# Maple Cured Smoked Goose Breast



## jlh42581 (Dec 6, 2013)

Someone brought one in to work today(the only other creative meat/pickle/beer guy in the company). Was awesome. If I hunted geese Id be all over this.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2013)

Mercy, I jumped on this post and somehow cannot see the photos and recipe.  But you had me interested from the first instant.

O wait, I was teased by the post, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  there weren't any photos and recipe.  Insert "sad face" here.

Sounds wonderful though!!!


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 6, 2013)

Im sorry bud, I didnt make it. It just showed up with a sign on community table saying what it was and to eat it. I would imagine a simple brine then smoke to med well would be about right.


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 6, 2013)

It has a ham consistency so it definitely took a trip in brine/cure for a week or more.


----------

